# SMOK Alien Kit - 220W



## Rude Rudi (18/8/16)

Hi

Will anyone be bringing this in? Looks stunning!

http://www.heavengifts.com/SMOK-Alien-Kit-with-TFV8-Baby-220W.html


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/8/16)

Like the look of the mod, obviously needs to run through some testing before I like it for "whats inside"  . But on first glance i'd tap that.


----------



## zadiac (18/8/16)

Moved this to the who has stock forum so vendors can answer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (18/8/16)

I want to get one of these, however will probably be getting mine from China.


----------

